# Yound business owners getting insurance?



## born2farm (Dec 24, 2007)

Has any of the younger guys had trouble getting insurance? I keep getting denied because I am only 18. Agent basically said to give up on the business for a while. I dont think she understands how much I have invested. Anybody have any companies to look in to?

title should say "young"...oops


----------



## Spucel (Feb 6, 2011)

Have you tried multiple different companies? I know there are some age triggers for certain things...like 25 for renting a car. Anyone over 21 that can go on it with you?


----------



## born2farm (Dec 24, 2007)

Spucel;1309841 said:


> Have you tried multiple different companies? I know there are some age triggers for certain things...like 25 for renting a car. Anyone over 21 that can go on it with you?


There saying that all drivers must be over 21.


----------



## CS-LAWNSERVICE (Sep 3, 2011)

Look for an agent that shops around to find you what you need

There has to be some one out there that will insure an 18 year old


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Will this work. I'm assuming your trying to get as a person. Can you form a business and get as business?


----------



## Matson Snow (Oct 3, 2009)

grandview;1309968 said:


> Will this work. I'm assuming your trying to get as a person. Can you form a business and get as business?


Insurance Company will still want to know who is Driving the Vehicles...Even if its a Business Name.....Tough to insure an 18-19 year old in a Liability setting....Before everyone jumps on my ass...I said Tough...Not Impossible....Keep searching...Someone will insure you...But its not gonna be Cheap


----------



## born2farm (Dec 24, 2007)

grandview;1309968 said:


> Will this work. I'm assuming your trying to get as a person. Can you form a business and get as business?


This is what im doing. I am owner of my business and the insurance is in business name. They are throwing a fit because me as the owner I am only 19, driver number one is 20 and driver number two is 27. They said its throwing flags because of underage.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

OK. Are you dealing with one agent/co or a broker?


----------



## Matson Snow (Oct 3, 2009)

born2farm;1309981 said:


> This is what im doing. I am owner of my business and the insurance is in business name. They are throwing a fit because me as the owner I am only 19, driver number one is 20 and driver number two is 27. They said its throwing flags because of underage.


I see you are a SIMA member.....Give them a call and see if they can point you in the right direction.....


----------



## Luther (Oct 31, 2007)

born2farm;1309981 said:


> They are throwing a fit because me as the owner I am only 19, driver number one is 20 and driver number two is 27. They said its throwing flags because of underage.


Of course. They're masters of the numbers game. You do land in the very high risk range because of your age and the history of teen drivers. They know you are more likely to make a claim than older more experienced drivers.


----------



## Spucel (Feb 6, 2011)

Insurance is rough all around when you are younger (under 25). Before I hit the 25 mark I had no tickets or accidents and paid $2,000 a year for a Pontiac G6. It had nothing to do with me personally but I paid for every other hammer head 20 year old moron who drove like a tool box and crashed into every pole up and down the street. Trust me bro...I'm not siding with the insurance company at all but I can see where it would throw flags up with the younger aged people. Usually the actual insurance guy you talk to doesnt make the rules, its the underwriter at the big office and they base stuff off of statistics. I would call SIMA and see if they can point you in a direction. Sit down with the phone book and start calling every insurance place you can find. You will eventually find one that will help you but you are gonna pay BIG MONEY for that policy. Good luck!


----------



## wideout (Nov 18, 2009)

Try farm bureau they insured me when i was your age no problem


----------



## born2farm (Dec 24, 2007)

wideout;1310087 said:


> Try farm bureau they insured me when i was your age no problem


I will try this.



Matson Snow;1309988 said:


> I see you are a SIMA member.....Give them a call and see if they can point you in the right direction.....


Didnt even think about this. I contacted them tonight. Thank you!!


----------

